# Waverunner Close Call



## catchnrelease

Paddled out a big bait and settled in with my son for 2-3 hours of precious time. Shortly after sunset a wave runner approaches from the east. The tandem is running full throttle inside the bar when I quickly realize my 100 lb braid is neck high to his approach. Understanding a decapitation would be problematic, I drop the pole to the water and somehow he sped by without incident unaware of what he missed. 
Curious....What is the law regarding wave runners in the surf? 

Did catch one 30 minutes later....


----------



## catchnrelease

*shark pic*

Forgot picture.


----------



## dobs

Stupid is as Stupid Does....

Waverunner comes that close to shore with people fishing....well, there is a price for stupidity. Would suck to lose your terminal tackle tho...


----------



## Deep South

Not supposed to be on the water at that time 30 minutes before sunset


----------



## fishin for pompanos

catchnrelease said:


> Paddled out a big bait and settled in with my son for 2-3 hours of precious time. Shortly after sunset a wave runner approaches from the east. The tandem is running full throttle inside the bar when I quickly realize my 100 lb braid is neck high to his approach. Understanding a decapitation would be problematic, I drop the pole to the water and somehow he sped by without incident unaware of what he missed.
> Curious....What is the law regarding wave runners in the surf?
> 
> Did catch one 30 minutes later....



Yeah that happen to me last week with a boat on the inside of the sand bar. 
Right front of us fishing and the guy had the whole beach line to fish...buy a very expensive boat and fish within 30 yds of the beach. Go figure.


----------



## IrishBlessing

Should not be out at dusk unless he has coast guard approved lights. ALSO, in case you were in the National Parks they have been outlawed if I remember right.
Irish


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Jet skiers... ultra skilled, safe and conscientious. :thumbsup::whistling:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGb5VP0lXUI&sns=fb&app=desktophttp://youtu.be/QGb5VP0lXUI


----------



## FishFighter92

The law is 30 minutes after sunlight and 30 minutes before dusk is the only time to legally operate a PWC. If he had running lights though (as some fishing jet skis are rigged with) then he is fine. If it was dark out, it's very difficult to see people fishing on the beach.


----------



## AUtiger01

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> Jet skiers... ultra skilled, safe and conscientious. :thumbsup::whistling: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGb5VP0lXUI&sns=fb&app=desktophttp://youtu.be/QGb5VP0lXUI


Awesome


----------



## Deep South

Personal watercraft may not be operated from 1/2 hour after sunset to 1/2 hour before sunrise, even if navigation lights are used. Remember, both federal and state law requires the use of navigation lights from sunset to sunrise.

Http://m.myfwc.com/boating/regulations/


----------



## 153 Large fish

Just thinking out loud, he was probably unexperienced, couldn't see so stayed near the shore and has no common sense. ...just like trolling 300 yards back with every meathead pleasure boater that doesn't recognize what fishermen are doing when they cross 50 yards behind you and cut all your lines...that's just a Lil irritating with $15 lures..lol...and its all amplified if your in Destin...cause 1 of every 20 boaters there have experience....


----------



## dobs

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=138708979654537


----------



## JerseyDevil13

It's amazing how accurate a 2 oz pyramid is when well aimed from a surf rod. Usually will correct this sort of behavoir without anyone getting hooked. Had this problem all the time up in Jersey only they like to see how close they could get to your boat while you were striper fishing. Chip the fiberglas and show them the gaff and they usually get the hint. Stupid should hurt.


----------



## jspooney

JerseyDevil13 said:


> It's amazing how accurate a 2 oz pyramid is when well aimed from a surf rod. Usually will correct this sort of behavoir without anyone getting hooked. Had this problem all the time up in Jersey only they like to see how close they could get to your boat while you were striper fishing. Chip the fiberglas and show them the gaff and they usually get the hint. Stupid should hurt.


Subscribed. Popcorn please.


----------



## Mac1528

jspooney said:


> Subscribed. Popcorn please.


How about a little butter and salt with a free refill? Need a coke to wash it down? Just kick back now and enjoy the show!


----------



## JerseyDevil13

If you want a good laugh, look up the old Schwepp's commercial with the leopard and the alligator. The cat's lying on a lounge chair on a dock talking about how good the ginger ale is and there's a huge alligator lying on the dock next to it. Some idiot on a wave runner comes by and splashes the leopard and shortly after the alligator flops off the dock. As the cat is still talking you see the wave runner going off into the distance and just as the commercial is ending you see the gator take the guy right off the wave runner. The leopard just smiles. I love a happy ending.


----------



## pompano67

JerseyDevil13 said:


> It's amazing how accurate a 2 oz pyramid is when well aimed from a surf rod. Usually will correct this sort of behavoir without anyone getting hooked. Had this problem all the time up in Jersey only they like to see how close they could get to your boat while you were striper fishing. Chip the fiberglas and show them the gaff and they usually get the hint. Stupid should hurt.


 5 weeks ago a person I know:whistling: bounced a 3oz off a guys head..Only reason no charges came out of it was because the boater was bui. Respect goes a long way...Shame there's not much around anymore...


----------



## JerseyDevil13

Your "friend" is a very good shot!:thumbup: Respect works both ways, you give some you'll get some in return. You give none, you get none in return. Keep calm and return fire.


----------



## Flguy32514

So how do you know this person was being disrespectful, not just having a hard time finding his way back after dark or having some other kind of issue?


----------



## hjorgan

You shoulda high-sticked him. Jet skis are the only non-regulated species in the Gulf.


----------



## JerseyDevil13

Flguy32514 said:


> So how do you know this person was being disrespectful, not just having a hard time finding his way back after dark or having some other kind of issue?


Years and years of experience in dealing with the boating public. If you were forced to take a safe boating course and then actually apply that knowledge before you were allowed to buy any watercraft, then we'd at least have a start. Maybe 5% of the owners of those things have any clue besides how to start them and run them at top speed. Also, being ignorant of your fellow man and what he's doing doesn't mean it's ok to act like an a$$. If he were in trouble I have no doubt that he would have called someone on his cell phone and then Sea Tow would have another customer. Or more likely the orange helicopters and USCG small boats would be out looking for him, turning more of your hard earned tax dollars into noise.


----------



## gmoney

that video made my day...really. It's terrible to laugh when the girl may be hurt, but damn it was funny.


----------



## ChileRelleno

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUZC937BNwI


----------



## Chapman5011

If you supply your personal water craft with correct lighting, there is no law for being out past dark. 
It's a tag vessel, the same rules for a boat. If you can beach a boat you can beach a seadoo. Meaning you can operate both where ever unless marked.


----------



## specktackler57

I had a wave runner run by me at the Jetteys. He hut my pp at full throttle . Cut him to tha bone under ear to under his chin. Very bloody . I thiught I took off his head

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Wharf Rat

Jet Skiers blow my mind. I was flats fishing recently maybe 100-150 yards from shore just east of Portofino, nice peaceful, pristine water, slowly troller motoring closer to the shoreline. Here comes 2 jet skiers just zoom between me and the shoreline, don't even look at me or acknowledge my existence.


----------



## Chapman5011

I see jet ski renters going full throttle right past the MArine police station by the bridge in orange beach almost every time I put the boat in the water on weekends. It's all a no wake zone around the island, but that doesn't stop people that don't know. Wide open


----------



## superdave

When I use to wakeboard quite a bit back in my early and mid 20s, we often had jet skis try to jump our boat wake right behind the rider we were pulling. As you know, jet skis have no steering when you shut the throttle off, so if we had a skier fall, they would have surely been run over by the ski. Just moronic, if you ask me. We always called them "lake roaches", which I always thought was an apt description for more than one reason.


----------

